
DoJ says citizens have a broad right to record police officers on duty - protomyth
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/16/3024042/us-doj-police-baltimore-video-recording-civil-right
======
pasbesoin
One question with respect to all the reported erasures carried out by police
-- on the spot or shortly thereafter.

If recording were indeed a crime (I can't bring myself to write this other
than in the conditional), would they not then be destroying evidence of the
very crime under which they are acting in arresting and confiscating
equipment?

Which itself would be... a crime?

